# Furries are made up of all the worlds unintelligent and ugly



## Metal_Mammal (Apr 11, 2008)

In the years I have been associated with the furry fandom I find that I am surrounded by people with similar interests. Yet, I also find that most are stupid and even more often ugly and annoying much like anime fans. This note is basically a big "fuck you" to all of you. You ALL seem to lack intellect and writing skill as I have witnessed in most all furry RPs. You are a sad bunch and I am sad to have been associated with any of you.

Have a good day, you will never find love in this "Club". I found that out rather quickly. I hope you will follow my example, for I wish the best for any and all of the individuals of this worlds humanity.
By saying that I am around people with similar interests, I am not saying that I am into bestiality as the rest of the furry population seems to be.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you and you're welcome.

-Onyx


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Aha! no, you must be ugly! But thanks for your unintelligent input on a subject that could have and will continue to exist regardless of the unproven evidence you have provided.
So i will have to say to you, go get your life and shave your back. the rest of us will remain forever, Furry!


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

I follow one basic rule. An eye for an eye, so nowwe get to insult you.

GO BACK TO YOUR MOMS BASEMENT AND MAYBE YOU WLL BE ACCPETED. NOW STOP TRYING TO PISS PEOPLE OFF OR THE ADMINS WILL BE ALL OVER YOU ***!!!!

Also we aren't stupid, and some have writing skills. Some may be stupid and some may act stupid, in my case the latter one. We like to have fun, and the point is: you don't.


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 11, 2008)

Have fun with life, and make sure you don't reproduce. I'm afraid your children might become politicians.


----------



## ADF (Apr 11, 2008)

"made up of all the worlds unintelligent and ugly"

Actually that would be Chavs, plus I think you are vastly underestimating the 'stupid & ugly' population of the Earth if you think the furry fandom makes up all of it.

I donâ€™t know about you but I didnâ€™t get involved in furry to find â€˜loveâ€™; I do it because the theme interests me, like treky or model train enthusiast partakes in their hobby because they enjoy it on some level.

Life is too short to deny yourself happiness because of what others think; a musician or artists wonâ€™t stop creating particular type of work because only a minority enjoy it, if it is hurting no one what is the problem? Those judgemental of furry have their own interests others donâ€™t share. No matter how accepted you think your interests are, someone is going to disagree with them. Look at the likes of Jack_Thompson; only imagine if he was the majority, simply using a computer made you a social reject until recently.

If you are going against furry simply because the majority are not comfortable with the idea, do you really want to follow whatever the majority dictates is normal? We are talking about a pill popping, brand name worshipping, Jerry Springer watching, trend following group here. They canâ€™t sort their own crap out, let alone dictate how others should behave.


----------



## Madness (Apr 11, 2008)

Its truly sad that some people have nothing better to do than throw around lame insults. Dont let the door hit you on the way out Metal_Mammal.


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say that you will be missed dearly.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal_Mammal said:
			
		

> you will never find love in this "Club". I found that out rather quickly.



Err... Dearest, you should never join something to find love. Unless it's a dating site, I suppose, which the furry fandom certainly is not. 
I didn't get into furry because I wanted to find someone who would love me o.o Just like I'm not interested in anime with the secret fantasy that I'm going to meet my soul mate at an anime con some day. Nor do I draw in hopes of finding a fellow artist who will marry me because I'm so amazing. 

Also, if you were only here to find love, and you found it/lost it/had your heart broken and are blaming the entire fandom for your bad choice, well, perhaps you never should have gotten involved with the furry fandom in the first place. ^__^ Whether or not this is what happened, kinda seems like it to me.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

wind your neck in and sort your fucking life out


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> wind your neck in and sort your fucking life out


And I saw the pic of the guy I just quoted!
He's a hottie!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal_Mammal said:
			
		

> I am not saying that I am into bestiality as the rest of the furry population seems to be.



i fucking doubt it mate


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2008)

Obvious troll is obvious.  While we here at FA appreciate you application for the position of troll and drama king, I'm afraid that the positions have already been filled.  Also, your skills are more than a bit underdeveloped, I recommend that you report to SA or 4chan for moar advanced training.


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks so much for your wonderful post!!! i hope you go burn in a ditch or something, and also, make sure the front door doesn't hit your ass on the way out, or better yet, i'll just slam it into you anyway. thanks again ^^


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

And Metal_Mammal....YOU JUST GOT PUNKED!!!


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Rin do you see your post count? O.O...you've been here like three days! Calm down dude!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2008)

Sweet, totally going into my archives!!!!


----------



## sgolem (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Faggots,

My name is John, and I hate every single one of you. All of you are fat, retarded, no-lifes who spend every second of their day looking at stupid ass pictures. You are everything bad in the world. Honestly, have any of you ever gotten any pussy? I mean, I guess it's fun making fun of people because of your own insecurities, but you all take to a whole new level. This is even worse than jerking off to pictures on facebook.

Don't be a stranger. Just hit me with your best shot. I'm pretty much perfect. I was captain of the football team, and starter on my basketball team. What sports do you play, other than "jack off to naked drawn japanese people"? I also get straight A's, and have a banging hot girlfriend (She just blew me; Shit was SO cash). You are all faggots who should just kill yourselves. Thanks for listening.

Pic Related: It's me and my bitch


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Hey Faggots,
> 
> My name is John, and I hate every single one of you. All of you are fat, retarded, no-lifes who spend every second of their day looking at stupid ass pictures. You are everything bad in the world. Honestly, have any of you ever gotten any pussy? I mean, I guess it's fun making fun of people because of your own insecurities, but you all take to a whole new level. This is even worse than jerking off to pictures on facebook.
> 
> ...


bawhahahaha


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak, FA

And girls want to fuck me. Let it piss you off as much as you want, but you know it's completely true. That girl you like who is kinda cute in a weird way, but is totally sweet and you have the biggest crush on? The one who keeps going back to guys who treat her wrong for reasons you don't understand? The one who calls you up at 1 am to cry about how her boyfriend hasn't called her in 3 days, and no matter how long you listen to her, she'll never think of you as anything other than asexual? The one who will curl up next to you on the couch, hug you close, kiss you on the cheek, and never let you fucking touch her beyond that?

Yeah, I'm fucking her. I'm Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak.

The hot girl who won't even look at you when you nod at them and smile? The one who laughs when you trip in the hallway and drop your stuff? The one who comes up and coyly asks for your help with her homework, and then pretends you don't exist once you finish?

Yeah, I'm fucking her too, even harder, because I'm Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak.

The geeky girl you think might be enough like you that you have a chance with her? She plays Warcraft on your server, and watches anime, and reads comics? She's so incredible and you just love her so much but you still haven't worked up the courage to tell her how you feel about her?

Guess who just sucked me off and told me they'll always love me?

-- Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak. Smell ya later! 


ITT: Troll who fails at trolling /furries/. Seriously. You should kill yourself


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2008)

You're a Guido sgolem?  I thought North Carolina was freed from their horrible grip back during the White Trash wars of 05.  Man, I saw some heavy action in that conflict.  Be careful, they give the illusion of "powering up" sometimes, as the steroids make them scream in impotent rage as their penis shrinks back into their body.

Edit- Really though, kill yourself Metal Mammal.


----------



## Karioannah (Apr 11, 2008)

What am I supposed to do, go cry?

I'm actually kind of happy, to tell you the truth. To know that you spent the time to join, type all of that up, put down your (useless) opinion for all of us to take the time and read. 

You just wasted all that time, to do what? Tell us we're wastes? At least we don't go around joining sites of things we don't like and flame.

Haha, you're a flamer. 

Now go drink some bleach ya troll, maybe it'll burn a bit on the way down.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah yes, was just waiting for Rilvor to find his way in here.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice rilvor -.o


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal_Mammal said:
			
		

> In the years I have been associated with the furry fandom I find that I am surrounded by people with similar interests. Yet, I also find that most are stupid and even more often ugly and annoying much like anime fans. This note is basically a big "fuck you" to all of you. You ALL seem to lack intellect and writing skill as I have witnessed in most all furry RPs. You are a sad bunch and I am sad to have been associated with any of you.
> 
> Have a good day, you will never find love in this "Club". I found that out rather quickly. I hope you will follow my example, for I wish the best for any and all of the individuals of this worlds humanity.
> By saying that I am around people with similar interests, I am not saying that I am into bestiality as the rest of the furry population seems to be.











QQ more noob! I'll call the waaaahmbulance, just wait here!


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal_Mammal said:
			
		

> In the years I have been associated with the furry fandom I find that I am surrounded by people with similar interests. Yet, I also find that most are stupid and even more often ugly and annoying much like anime fans. This note is basically a big "fuck you" to all of you. You ALL seem to lack intellect and writing skill as I have witnessed in most all furry RPs. You are a sad bunch and I am sad to have been associated with any of you.
> 
> Have a good day,* you will never find love in this "Club". I found that out rather quickly.* I hope you will follow my example, for I wish the best for any and all of the individuals of this worlds humanity.
> By saying that I am around people with similar interests, I am not saying that I am into bestiality as the rest of the furry population seems to be.






LMAO 

Now that's some tasty hypocrisy!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

[size=large]Chocolate Rain!!![/size]


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

YARG, I THINK WE HAVE TO SHUN HIM!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2008)

Seriously though, what the hell did this fool think he was going to get with his obvious troll thread?


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, troll.  Back to dA with ya!  Back to your pitiful friends and your pitiful life.  Back to your pitiful existence in a box under a bridge!


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanna be in a box under a bridge D:


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanna be in a box under a bridge D:


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2008)

Rin, you have a serious doublepost problem...


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

Wha I have is a serious Windows 98 problem D:


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 11, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> Wha I have is a serious Windows 98 problem D:



Then 'you must recover!'

Windows 98, who still uses that ancient piece of technology?
Not saying it was a bad os though... don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 11, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'm Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak, FA
> 
> And girls want to fuck me. Let it piss you off as much as you want, but you know it's completely true. That girl you like who is kinda cute in a weird way, but is totally sweet and you have the biggest crush on? The one who keeps going back to guys who treat her wrong for reasons you don't understand? The one who calls you up at 1 am to cry about how her boyfriend hasn't called her in 3 days, and no matter how long you listen to her, she'll never think of you as anything other than asexual? The one who will curl up next to you on the couch, hug you close, kiss you on the cheek, and never let you fucking touch her beyond that?
> 
> ...



LOL Post of the year ^^. Nice one rilvor


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Nothing more than a quick copy/paste


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait. I just realized he called us ugly. Furrehs are sexeh!


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 11, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> Wait, wait, wait. I just realized he called us ugly. Furrehs are sexeh!



Wait what? you only just realized? Didn't you even read the topic title?
You should read the topic before you go posting hundreds of messages in it.


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 11, 2008)

Still Rilvor, that was pretty funny. have to give you kudos for that find


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with Arbiter


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is now about rapping Robotnik




May I have your attention slaves?
I will have your attention slaves!
Will the real Eggman please stand up
I repeat
Will the real Eggman please stand up
(Uungh, I can't)

You all act like you never seen a round guy before
Stomach all over the floor
like somebody's drank 3 billion of Coors
I've been eating hours before the first rooster crowed
And now I plan to rap you to bore...

I weigh so many pounds, it's true I'm not kidding
I don't do the work, my robots do my bidding
Sonic said "no way"
Sonic says... he's still alive argh!

I probably got a couple screws in my bots loose
But it's nothing worse than what's going on in Rouge's bedroom (Eeeh!)
Sometimes I wanna go the Deathegg and destroy
But can't 'cause I need those chaos emeralds

Sonic's fast like this, Sonic's fast like that
And he somehow manages to stop all my attacks
And that's the reason why my plans are all crap
If I don't get those emeralds I'll surely be jacked

Of course you're gonna stop me at your fast pace
By the time you reach my base I'll be outta that place
And when you defeat me please don't start to celebrate
For I'll return once again at a later date

I'm like the "Stay-Puft" man 'cause you can't kill me
Anything you try will just bounce right offa me
My big tubby face goes on the TV
To announce you won't survive in the debris

And there's several of them just like me
Who dress like me, sit, command,
opress like me, mustache like me
And a big piece of lard like me
And just might be an evil villain but not quite me

I'm Eggman, yes the real Eggman
And you other robotniks aren't as fat as I am
So won't the real Eggman please stand up,
please stand up, please stand up
I'm Eggman, yes the real Eggman
And you other robotniks aren't as fat as I am
So won't the real Eggman please stand up,
can't stand up,
Can't stand up?!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McP8lxEkfzg


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

Id listen but cant on 98 so Ill guess its parody of Ladies and Gentlemen?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck if I know. All I know is its a parody of some crappy Slim Shady song (a Epic fail made into Epic Win, Robotnik is awesome like that)


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

If its SliM shady then nevermind. Ladies and Gentlemen made by Saliva


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Considering that you are 14, you've probably rarely if not never heard the song. It was popular (as popular as that PoS could get anyway) when I was younger than you.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

His name is Eminem..not slim shady...-.-; even Marshall Mathers...


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

What, you expect me to know anything about music I don't like?

I don't like shit, so I certainly don't spend my time finding out the average corn content in it.


----------



## Emil (Apr 11, 2008)

I must do as you command and leave. Goodbye all!


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, a base of opinion. I liked his earlier music, even watched his movie.
Maybe i just support people from my state, I dunno.
But I think he is good ^-^
...and you have some AM problems...just a few...


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> I must do as you command and leave. Goodbye all!




Don't forget to kill yourself too!


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

eminem is even worse. And I listen to old music a lot.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Hey, a base of opinion. I liked his earlier music, even watched his movie.
> Maybe i just support people from my state, I dunno.
> But I think he is good ^-^
> ...and you have some AM problems...just a few...



"AM problems"? Never heard that one before.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Anger Management XD o.o;...don't kill me...o.o;


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 11, 2008)

That guy in that picture? I'm that chick he has his arm around. I have a penis. My name is either Charlise or Charlie, depending on the situation I'm currently in.

Needless to say, he's now got teh AIDS and is not expected to live beyond two months.

Just thought you should know, sweeties! 

Kisses,
Charlise.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Anger Management XD o.o;...don't kill me...o.o;



LOL! You've got quite a bit to learn about bats (or rather, one in particular at least) my fair lady.


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2008)

I like how the OP uses the example of furry RP on which to base his assumptions of average furry grammar and writing.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Misujage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you aren't gonna kill me? *whew* -.-;...


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not. He'll rape you and then kill you and eat you.

Rilvor is a bat that likes getting his money's worth.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To quote Rhainor, who has been here a bit longer than you have



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> 80-90% of what Rilvor says is said in jest






			
				AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Misujage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This too.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

HES GONNA WHAT! O_O *faints*


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> HES GONNA WHAT! O_O *faints*



oh darn, she fainted, just have to sacrifice her to ol' Camazotz instead.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

O.O....I set bats on fire for fun y'know o.o....


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

And I hold critters like you down while my Illithid friend eats your brain, so I guess we'll have to compromise eh?


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

...I sold my brain on Ebay. He'd starve XD
JK XP


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> ...I sold my brain on Ebay. She'd starve XD
> JK XP



Fixed your post for you :roll:


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

I did not know your friend was a girl..thus the male term usually covers all the bases. Like when the say every man on earth they refer to woman also XP
But still...Ill burn you! D<


----------



## Molotov (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal_Mammal said:
			
		

> You ALL seem to lack intellect and writing skill as *[size=large]I have witnessed in most all furry RPs[/size]*.



Laughing. My. Fucking. Ass. Off. Mang.
Late realization is late, XD.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> I did not know your friend was a girl..thus the male term usually covers all the bases. Like when the say every man on earth they refer to woman also XP
> But still...Ill burn you! D<



I have a feeling you wouldn't.

Not like it'd do anything anyway....


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Uh huh...then you'd be like  legend of Zelda type bat thing,,,and go and kill Link? o.o...


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Uh huh...then you'd be like  legend of Zelda type bat thing,,,and go and kill Link? o.o...



Your knowledge of Camazotz is lacking, but to fill your mind with some knowledge, he's the bat god of Xibalba ( the Mayan underworld)


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, no one rapes Mis here except me!


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok....so you can set yourself on fire and still go and kill Link? o.o...


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Ok....so you can set yourself on fire and still go and kill Link? o.o...



It means kill me all you like, I'll just keep coming back :|

But sure, I'll kill Link. (those bats are called Keese by the way)


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

this thread is fail


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, so you can be a play toy. For killing! That's awesome ^-^

And yes kill Link...>->..he is annoying in all his non talkativeness...and his fagot hair...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

rilvor dont make me draw for the weaponry


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> Oh, so you can be a play toy. For killing! That's awesome ^-^
> 
> And yes kill Link...>->..he is annoying in all his non talkativeness...and his fagot hair...



No. That's assuming I'll let you do such a thing to me.

I'd kill him in hopes they'd make the next game about something different.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

You wouldn't let me kill you? why not? o.o;...It'd be fun ^-^


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

For you maybe. I hardly see how it's any fun for me.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

this lion is starting to lose his patients


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

A girl will be "playing" with you ^-^


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm afraid that won't work fair lady, I'm not so easily won over.

Also; Hush Jake, you don't even have CoD4. I'm going to knife you extra hard btw.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

...hmm...well not much i can do in convincing over a computer...
You're a difficult one Rilvor. i'll give you that...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2008)

...why the hell would you bother silencing a Barrett? The Barrett's strong point is that it can kill from so far away that people near the target won't even be able to hear the shot.  For shorter-range "urban" environments you'd be better off with a silenced PSG.

Also:

[size=medium]*FLIRT FLIRT FLIRT FLIRT*[/size]

*[size=x-large]FLIRT ALERT[/size]*

Icky.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

rilvor heres an idea to make some cash...  you open a company called the Arse Tickler's Faggot Fan Club. You take an advert in the back page of some gay mag, advertising the latest in arse-intruding dildos, sell it a bit with, er... I dunno, "does what no other dildo can do until now", latest and greatest in sexual technology. Guaranteed results or money back, all that bollocks. These dills cost twenty-five each; a snip for all the pleasure they are going to give the recipients. They send a cheque to the company name, nothing offensive, er, Bobbie's Bits or something, for twenty-five. You put these in the bank for two weeks and let them clear. Now this is the clever bit. Then you send back the cheques for twenty-five pounds from the real company name, Arse Tickler's Faggot Fan Club, saying sorry, we couldn't get the supply from America, they have sold out. Now you see how many of the people cash those cheques; not a single soul, because who wants his bank manager to know he tickles arses when he is not paying in cheques!


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> this lion is starting to lose his patients



I had no idea you were a doctor.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

Misujage said:
			
		

> ...hmm...well not much i can do in convincing over a computer...
> You're a difficult one Rilvor. i'll give you that...



You could try not killing me in the first place


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

Not killing you would leave me bored...then what would I have to do?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> rilvor heres an idea to make some cash...  you open a company called the Arse Tickler's Faggot Fan Club. You take an advert in the back page of some gay mag, advertising the latest in arse-intruding dildos, sell it a bit with, er... I dunno, "does what no other dildo can do until now", latest and greatest in sexual technology. Guaranteed results or money back, all that bollocks. These dills cost twenty-five each; a snip for all the pleasure they are going to give the recipients. They send a cheque to the company name, nothing offensive, er, Bobbie's Bits or something, for twenty-five. You put these in the bank for two weeks and let them clear. Now this is the clever bit. Then you send back the cheques for twenty-five pounds from the real company name, Arse Tickler's Faggot Fan Club, saying sorry, we couldn't get the supply from America, they have sold out. Now you see how many of the people cash those cheques; not a single soul, because who wants his bank manager to know he tickles arses when he is not paying in cheques!



tl;dr

Also; Fail Tycho, at least not coming from my end. I'm bored at midnight (thus why I am here)

Today Rilvor learned hacking games makes them no fun anymore.




			
				Aden said:
			
		

> JAK3ST3RB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned.



			
				Misujage said:
			
		

> Not killing you would leave me bored...then what would I have to do?



Plenty of things..use your imagination. There's always video games as well.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

If you hold back anything, I'll kill ya. If you bend the truth, or I think you're bending the truth, I'll kill ya. If you forget anything, I'll kill ya. In fact, you're gonna have to work very hard to stay alive rilvor. Now, do you understand everything I've just said? Cause' if you don't, I'll kill ya! Now, Mr Bubble and Squeak, you may enlighten me.


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> JAK3ST3RB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank god someone else noticed.  Also, thread has become fail, but please don't stop.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't play video games, and anyway I am about to go. See you guys later!


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

This is fun


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was fail when it started, now I'm just using it to amuse me from boredom.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

If the milk turns out to be sour, I ain't the kinda pussy to drink it.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

Im bored now that mis left me all alone on Yim....I need a new victim to annoy!


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

I nominate Jake. You should go bother him, and his 50 cal face remover


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

lol im immune to annoyance besides im going to bed now
ta ta gentlemen


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

IM GONNA GET YOU ALL *Tackles Rilvor*


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I nominate Jake. You should go bother him, and his 50 cal face remover


i would love to live next door to you, i would blast out hard core drum and bass 24/7


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't do that sort of thing, you best find someone else :|


			
				JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I'd blast my music equally loud.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 11, 2008)

CRAP!!!!! FOR THAT ILL SHOOT YOUR SIGNATURE BY STEALKIING JAKES GUNS!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

can any of your tunes beat this full blast?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvfysP0Bhf4


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 11, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> can any of your tunes beat this full blast?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvfysP0Bhf4



I don't feel like listening to that, I'll just say you probably haven't heard K.M.F.D.M.

It can get pretty loud.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I don't feel like listening to that, I'll just say you probably haven't heard K.M.F.D.M.
> 
> It can get pretty loud.


search resurrection - chimaira on youtube

anyway tell me the names of some relli heavy shit and ill see if i like it


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 12, 2008)

Can we stop with the textual circlejerking, please?

....aw, what the hell. Thread's already fail, I guess putzing around on it can't hurt.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 12, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try some K.M.F.D.M. If you haven't. I recommend by them "Feed Our Fame", "New American Century", and "Mini Mini Mini" I'm surprised you don't know them, they aren't an american band.

Try Epica too. I'll recommend the song "Death of a Dream"


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 12, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> JAK3ST3RB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolol.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Metal_Mammal said:
			
		

> In the years I have been associated with the furry fandom I find that I am surrounded by people with similar interests. Yet, I also find that most are stupid and even more often ugly and annoying much like anime fans. This note is basically a big "fuck you" to all of you. You ALL seem to lack intellect and writing skill as I have witnessed in most all furry RPs. You are a sad bunch and I am sad to have been associated with any of you.
> 
> Have a good day, you will never find love in this "Club". I found that out rather quickly. I hope you will follow my example, for I wish the best for any and all of the individuals of this worlds humanity.
> By saying that I am around people with similar interests, I am not saying that I am into bestiality as the rest of the furry population seems to be.







Why would you write a giant good bye note on some forum to a bunch of people that don't know you, that you don't know, and that don't care about you. 

"Sleep tight, ya morons!" Said Holden. (Catcher in the Rye)


You, my friend, are a regular phony. 
A real yellow kid. 


....


....

I don't expect a person like you to understand that reference. Point is, you were obviously taking this "club" a little too far. Don't accuse people of things like beastiality whilst you are over here screaming through your keyboard at the furs. 
Also, don't just call people stupid. Esspecially when you are, essentially, surrounded by them. 
that is just stupid. 


This thread, I have concluded, is some deranged and sad cry for attention. 

Well, Holden, ya got it, 

Ya damn phony bastard.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

My blizzard made me sick D:


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 12, 2008)

Walk hard....
Hard.
Down lifes...
Rocky Road.

Walk bold...
Hard.
Its my creed..
My code..

I think thats the lyrics anyway :3 Love that song.

-Onyx


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Well this thread is now...EPIC fail.


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 12, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> You, my friend, are a regular phony.
> A real yellow kid.




Why do you have to be so racial? Not all asians are phony.




JK, I thought it was too easy.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Im tired.....


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

*scrolls to bottom of page*
*clicks "view printable version"*
*prints*
One day I may just show this to my children (should I have any)


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 12, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> *scrolls to bottom of page*
> *clicks view printable version*
> *prints*
> One day I may just show this to my children (should I have any)



You'll show it to them and scar them for life, is what you'll do.

"See kids, back when I was a sprightly young thing, I went to these forums, see?"
"Yes, we see!"
"And if I ever catch you on a forum....they'll never find your bodies."
"....."


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

my future suddenly looks that much brighter *hugs papers tightly*


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Lawlz, yarg yjust made a lawlz


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 12, 2008)

Thread :D


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

*falls asleep*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> *falls asleep*



*haunts Rin's dreams*


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

EEK! HES IN MY DREAMS!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yessss, I'm in ur dreams, eating ur sanity


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Trust me. You dont wwanna be in my dreams or you may be raped.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

All the more reason for me to be in there


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 12, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> All the more reason for me to be in there



>.<


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

*magically pulls shotgun out of pocket* MY DREAM MY RULES!~


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 12, 2008)

k, locking thread.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, fudge *leaves dream abruptly*


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 12, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> k, locking thread.



Finally! Only took you forever.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

*runs so hes not locked in*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 12, 2008)

I wondered when you'd get around to it


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 12, 2008)

IF I CAN REMEMBER HOW

;D



> Finally! Only took you forever.



lol thanks, very sweet of you.


----------

